# norfolk



## Tryfan914 (Jul 21, 2010)

Having given up on Isle of Wight and Isle of Man now thinking of Norfolk as it is part of the country I have never visited before. Any advice regarding sites and places to visit would be gratefully received. Thank you.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

North Norfolk is lovely. Small villages, the coastline, the wildlife. If you are into bird watching, then it's a paradise especially at the RSPB reserve at Titchmarsh. Blakeney point is a good place to go seal watching. There is a steam railway running from Sherringham to Holt. Recommend you start your train ride from Holt as the parking is cheaper and the station at Sherringham is close to the high street. The theatre at Sherringham is worth a visit one evening. Holt station is a mile or so from town, so maybe park in town have a look round, then go to the station and park there.
Don't know a great deal about the Broads, so I'll let someone else extol the virtues of that area. By the way, don't forget Suffolk. It's a lovely forgotten area especially the coast.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I love the north Norfolk coast. Happisburgh (pronounced Haysborough), has a campsite on a huge grassy field on top of the cliffs with views out over the sea. They have electric hook up there these days too. There's a nice church, a lighthouse and a pub within easy walking distance. Catch it while you can, as they reckon in 50 years it might all have fallen into the sea! You are sometimes lucky enough to see seals there.

Cromer for fresh crabs and an old fashioned seaside town. Wells-next-the-Sea has a large coastal nature reserve. Sheringham has a preserved railway.

Norwich is a 'fine' city - it even says so on their signs! I have a great soft spot for it as I met my husband there over 30 years ago.

Be a pilgrim and visit the shrine at Walsingham.

Lots of lovely market towns with nice foodie shops.

I've been visiting the area for over 30 years and still haven't done the broads! Oooo - I fancy a weekend away now, as soon as the weather warms up!

Lesley


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think Norfolk is wonderful but then I live here!

I agree with all of the above. 
Sandringham is a must see too. Try not to miss the little church outside Sandringham Grounds and do go inside - amazing!

The broads are spread out and can get very busy in the summer because it is a boating hub.

Don't use many sites for obvious reasons and then usually CL's. There is Forest site in Thetford Forest. Two near Sandringham that get good reviews always.

If you wan't to visit Norwich then you can park in the Park and Rides that surround the city.

Hope this helps 

Norfolk consistently wins the sunshine league! Not doing too well at the moment though...


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Norfolk*

It's a beautiful county, quite unlike anywhere else in Britain. Norfolk has big skies and the light is very atmospheric. The colour palette of the sky, sea, sand, rust, marshland sedge and the brilliance of rape in bloom are so good for the soul.

Now more practical facts. A run along the North Norfolk Coast is a good starting point. Approaching from Kings Lynn via Sandringham (if you like woods and stately homes) (CC site there), north to Snettisham (quiet beach and bird-watching) then Hunstanton, follow the coast road to Wells next the Sea (just become MH unfriendly) but near Holkham Hall/Beach, West Runton (another good campsite) and Cromer. A little further inland there's Burnham Market aka Chelsea-on-Sea.

Feast on N Norfolk crab and mussels bought out of garages along the way. Look out for blackboards by gates. Also the ice cream! Yum. Continue down the east coast, past Mundesley, Happisburgh (pronounced Haysborough), Sea Palling (midsummer eve picnic last year) as far as Gorleston-on-Sea (best fish and chips ever down at the beach). This east coast part is not touristy, bit working class/industrial in parts and Gt Yarmouth has seen better days.

The ride through the Broads National Park and across the fens from Gt Yarmouth to Norwich is beautiful, with traditional windmills sharing the skyline with their modern dancing partners, the wind turbines. An offensive idea if you're anti but I see them rather as mechanical ballet dancers whirling in unison on the horizon. Stop off at Clippesby Hall Campsite (pricey but lovely) north of Acle.

Norwich is a beautiful old city, full of character and architecture from every age and style. Art, theatre, music and churches are big here.
Flint structures add parochial charm alongside the ultra-modern Forum in the city centre, which houses the tourist office, library and art space.

A 20 minute drive north will bring you to the heart of the Norfolk Broads, Wroxham. Tourist boats ply the broads east and west. Hire a dayboat and go where the whim takes you, mooring up for lunch at one of the waterside inns, or drive up to Wroxham Barns for tea (plenty free parking) and a browse around artisan shops and a delightful quilt/needlework shop (my personal favourite).

Oh the list is endless - Norfolk is a tourist paradise with entertainments for children - Banham Zoo, Bewilderwood and the Dinosaur Park. Even tired, faded plastic Gt Yarmouth has a stunning beach. Awesome spots for twitchers. Norwich showgrounds host many fairs/events. The local (international) airport links with Amsterdam, Aberdeen, Manchester and other cities.

Campsites too numerous to mention. Norfolk is very hard to leave, and now the road Thetford and the south is being widened and the endless traffic jams will (next year) be a thing of the past, more and more tourists will come to explore its charms.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderful Viv. 

Don't think I'll bother with Scotland this year after all


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Wow, I must visit....Oh I there too in West Runton.

Viv, you say it all. The skies at very dark at night and the stars superb too.

Julie


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Norfolk*



HermanHymer said:


> It's a beautiful county, quite unlike anywhere else in Britain. Norfolk has big skies and the light is very atmospheric. The colour palette of the sky, sea, sand, rust, marshland sedge and the brilliance of rape in bloom are so good for the soul.
> 
> Now more practical facts. A run along the North Norfolk Coast is a good starting point. Approaching from Kings Lynn via Sandringham (if you like woods and stately homes) (CC site there), north to Snettisham (quiet beach and bird-watching) then Hunstanton, follow the coast road to Wells next the Sea (just become MH unfriendly) but near Holkham Hall/Beach, West Runton (another good campsite) and Cromer. A little further inland there's Burnham Market aka Chelsea-on-Sea.
> 
> ...


Methinks you might have a job with the Norfolk Tourist Board! 

But I agree - it's a nice place (with no motorways.)


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I do not live in Norfolk, but in the six years I have been motor homing, I have been there twice, lovely County. I have done the broads twice, and whilst I think a must, a little over-rated. Also again, Suffolk is a must. Do I remember correctly, Norfolk is Constable Country! Forgive me if I got that wrong. Also Southwold not to be missed.

Question though, why not the Isle of Wight - Red Funnel do a special rate five nights on a site with ferry crossing for a very reasonable price - not extortionate like Isle of Man. 

Jenny


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Will look out for you then, going ourselves in April, never been before so hope weather is good! It was there or Mauritius but come on 12 hours in an aeroplane or a gentle drive in the van ..... no contest :roll:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

GROUNDHOG said:


> Will look out for you then, going ourselves in April, never been before so hope weather is good! It was there or Mauritius but come on 12 hours in an aeroplane or a gentle drive in the van ..... no contest :roll:


Arriving back in Norwich 18 April. PM me if you want to meet up for a bevy. Anyone else is also welcome.

Don't discard the Mauritius idea - it's world class especially if you are beach/deep sea fishing/snorkel/diving lovers. I used to go there when I looked a lot better in a bikini than I do now (eeek!)

It's a popular destination for South Africans. Paradise in fact. Hotels are awesome.

Also went to Reunion, now that'a just a half hour flight from Mauritius. It's totally different - a French departement, (live) volcanic island with virtually no beaches.

(Mrs Been strikes again!)


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I go 3-4 times a year but then my mate does own a country pub there. 

Its our favourite place in the UK and we would retire there if we could. So laid back and the people are brilliant.

Country side is unspoilt and like the countryside used to be

You wont be dissapointed

Phill


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Phil, what's the name of pub and location, might pop in and spend a bob or two there. Like to support good people. (Must be one if he's your mate!)

Viv


----------

